# How can I check the oil pressure on my GLI 06?



## maicol1524 (Apr 16, 2015)

I need to check my oil pressure with gauge on my BPY engine?

Thanks


----------



## Kostaspato21 (Feb 23, 2012)

Usually your Gaige would connecto where ever your oil pressure switch is you remove the oil pressure switch and connect your Gauge in its place


----------



## maicol1524 (Apr 16, 2015)

Kostaspato21 said:


> Usually your Gaige would connecto where ever your oil pressure switch is you remove the oil pressure switch and connect your Gauge in its place


I'm gonna install a new turbo on my GLI, could I check the oil pressure, in the port of engine to oil line to the turbo?


----------

